# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pffffffffff verliefd

## Oki07

Ik moet het even kwijt. Al 17 jaar heb ik een fijne relatie. We houden van elkaar en ik vind hem nog steeds echt heel leuk. Maar ik vind een collega op mijn werk ook leuk. Hij werkt gelukkig sinds kort op een andere vestiging, maar afgelopen donderdag hadden we met een groepje collega's en oud-collega's afgesproken. Hij bracht me naar de trein en gaf me een zoen op mijn mond. Ik was stomverbaasd; heb niet teruggezoend;heb hem een zoen op zijn wang gegeven en ben weggegaan. We hebben gisteren nog gemaild, maar het niet expliciet daarover gehad. Ik weet me geen raad met dit gevoel. Ik kan er niet aan toegeven, omdat ik mijn vriend niet kwijt wil. Bovendien heeft hij heeft sinds drie maanden een vriendin. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en slijt het? Mijn lichaam roept iets heel anders dan mijn verstand.

----------


## sietske763

toch je verstand de boventoon geven......
en niet gaan chatten of mailen>>erg gevaarlijk!
succes en sterkte met besluiten nemen!!

----------


## Oki07

Dank je. Ik weet dat je gelijk hebt. Maar zo moelijk, want ik wil wél mailen. Misschien was het voor hem ook wel niets en gaan mij gevoelens nu met mij aan de haal. Ik vond hem al eerder leuk, maar had hem sinds april niet meer gezien en eea was dus tot vorige week een beetje gezakt.

----------


## sietske763

partner en ik hebben zelf ervaren hoe gevaarlijk een chat of mailcontact is.....
als het thuis even niet zo lekker gaat, oid dan verpest zo,n contact alles, lijkt zooooo leuk, maar overal is wat!
(was voor de tijd dat we wat hadden hoor, is juist door chat/mailcontact tot stand gekomen!!)
dus toen wij een relatie kregen hebben we afgesproken niet meer te chatten of te mailen met andere geslacht, wel natuurlijk beste vrienden, maar je snapt denk ik wel wat ik bedoel.....!!!

----------


## Oki07

Ik geloof je hoor, dat het gevaarlijk is. Ik ken dit gevoel alleen niet. En die zoen, die ik niet beantwoord heb, hakte er zo in. Ik ben vanaf mijn 16-de met mijn vriend en dus nog nooit met iemand anders naar bed geweest. Daarvoor wel gezoend, maar ben dus al 17 jaar trouw. Ik weet het; dat moet ik niet op het spel zetten. Pffffffffffff.

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Zoals als Sietske,al aanhaald zou ik ook totaal niet mailen/chatten dat brengt u alleen maar in varwarring.Kan er ergens wel inkomen hoor wat je nu meemaakt,dat het niet simpel is.Want aan gevoelens die opkomen kunt ge niet veel aan doen.Verliefd worden op iemand is vlug gebeurd hoor,en dat kan gebeuren.Maar is hoe je daar mee omgaat.Zou een relatie van 17 jaar toch niet op spel zetten voor een kus,waar je nog niet van weet hoe of wat.En als je een goede relatie hebt,waarom dan veranderen je zou gek zijn.Ik zou gewoon proberen die uit je gedachten te zetten.Het zal een tijdje duren dat wel, maar slijten doet het zeker en vast!! :Smile: 

Wens je heel veel succes in de liefde :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

@Okio,

Ik ga je de zelfde raad geven. Blijf bij je grote liefde. Aan de andere kant van het hek is het gras altijd groener ?!?!?!?!
En als je nu een goede relatie hebt is hj de aangewezen persoon om je te helpen te dailen met je gevoelens. Binnen een relatie zijn geheimen niet goed. En zeker dit soort geheimen niet. Praten, praten, praten. En ik kan het weten.

Veel wijsheid Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier nog iemand met dezelfde raad! 17 Jaar relatie is al erg lang, je geeft zelf aan dat deze persoon zelf ook al een vriendin heeft, de kans dat hij haar in de steek zou laten is ook minimaal, en jij zet daarmee je eigen fijne relatie op het spel. Een zoen op de mond hoeft verder ook niet veel uit te maken hoor  :Wink:  In mijn vriendenkring gebeurd het vaak dat iemand mij een zoen op mn mond geeft zonder er iets mee te bedoelen  :Wink: 

En idd vooral geen contact met deze persoon zoeken, want dan stiekem ga je toch de leukere dingen van hem inzien(die vaak nieteens waar blijken te zijn). En uiteindelijk beland je dan bij niemand! Dus mijn advies: Geniet lekker van je vriend want er kunnen nog behoorlijk wat jaren bijkomen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Oki07

Ik dank jullie heel erg voor jullie, duidelijke, reacties!! Ik ga ze vaak weer herlezen als die gevoelens de kop op komen zetten. Moeilijk hoor; ik merk dat ik op vanalles wil reageren, wetende dat het er eigenlijk niet toe doet. Bv dat zijn relatie nog geen 3 maanden duurt of dat die zoen meer was dan de zoen die ik mijn vrienden op de mond geef. Maar jullie hebben gelijk, allemaal bullshit. Spanning is leuk, maar die moet ik maar bij mijn vriend gaan zoeken. Of ik het ook aan hem ga vertellen, weet ik niet hoor. Eerder heb ik ook eens iemand leuk gevonden; dat was lang zo heftig niet en hij was daar zo verdrietig van. Wat schiet hij er mee op als ik dit zeg? Hij heeft al wel eens gezegd dat ik op die ander viel en dat heb ik toen heftig ontkend, wat hij overigens niet geloofde.
Ik vind het fijn dat ik hier mijn hart heb kunnen luchten en dat jullie gereageerd hebben. Thanx! Femke

----------


## ikke64

@Femke,

Mijn relatie is niet heel erg goed op dit moment. Ben zelfs op zoek geweest naar dat gevoel bij een ander. Gelukkig is het daar nooit van gekomen. 
We zijn nu keihard aan het werk om onze relatie uit de slob te trekken. Niet altijd even makkelijk, zeker niet als er nog andere stoorzenders in de omgeving zijn. Andere stress factoren een rol spelen.
Wat ik hier eigenlijk mee wil zeggen: Een relatie die goed is, die goed voelt. Moet je koesteren, is erg waardevol. Gooi niet iets weg, breng zo iets niet in gevaar. It's not worth it  :Wink: 

Gr John

----------


## Agnes574

........... Het gras lijkt altijd groener aan de overkant .......
Maar eenmaal aan die overkant valt dat zéér vies tegen!!

----------


## dotito

Goed gezegd Aggie!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Gisteren een biertje gedronken met wat olijfjes, was gezellig Totdat mijn vriend begon over het uitje met collega's. Wie mij nu precies had weggebracht?.....Of er verder niets gebeurd was....
Hij gelooft mij nu niet, omdat ik het eerder verzwegen had en denkt dat er meer gebeurd is. Hij wil mij niet meer. Ik moest huilen. Vond hij aanstellerij. Ik weet niet hoe dit afloopt, maar als je iets niet doet, betekent het dus niet dat het goedkomt. K.....

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Wens jou heel veel sterkte meid,praat het gewoon uit en wees eerlijk!en hopelijk komt het allemaal dan weer goed.

Succes  :Wink: 

Do

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Okio,

Misschien is het een idee om hem deze pol te laten lezen. Dan maak je hem in ieder geval duidelijk waarom je hem niets verteld hebt, dat je het er erg moeilijk mee hebt (gehad) en dat je echt om hem geeft. Sterkte!!!!

Ikke

----------


## sietske763

dit gebeuren probeer ik dus zoveel mogelijk te ontlopen!!
maak dus geen contacten met nieuwe mannen etc.
en niet mailen, chatten, msnen.!!!
doe dit bewust NIET,
dit is dus vaak het resultaat.
heb trouwens genoeg aan mn eigen vriendenclubje.....
maar ik loop al lang genoeg in dit leven mee en heb dus al deze dingen bij anderen soms wel gezien, conclusie;;scheiden, niet meer vertrouwd worden.....

ik hoop voor je dat het goedkomt!

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit me voledig bij Sietske,aan.En eerlijk gezegd word ik daar zo beetje lastig van als je niet eerlijk tegen je partner bent.Ik heb het vroeger ervaren mijn ex-man heeft destijds ook dingen achter gehouden,ale ge voelt dat dat een persoon niet eerlijk is.

Wees gewoon gelukkig met wat je hebt;niet wat je mist!

----------


## Agnes574

Femke,

Vervelende,lastige en moeilijke situatie ... heb dit zelf ook al meegemaakt...
Het idee van John vind ik zo gek nog niet ... Laat je vriend dit topic gewoon lezen zodat hij ziet/leest dat je van hem houdt en met hem wilt doorgaan/toekomst wilt verder opbouwen...

Terug vertrouwen winnen heeft tijd nodig ...
Ik vind echter niet dat je iets verkeerd hebt gedaan of je schuldig moet voelen; dit alles is enkel maar menselijk en overkomt iedereen vroeg of laat wel eens!

Sterkte meid!! 
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## ikke64

@Agnes,

Je hebt helemaal gelijk.

@Okio,

Het is duidelijk dat je verwart was. Dat je gevoelens hed die je eigenlijk niet wilde. Dat kan ieder van ons overkomen. Ik vindt het juist moedig dat je een pol opend om je gevoelens de baas te blijven/worden. Pluim!!!!!
Persoonlijk vindt ik dat ook je vriend heel trots op je kan zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

Bedankt voor al jullie reacties. Mijn vriend gelooft dat er niets gebeurd is en dat ik dat ook niet wil, omdat ik van hem houd. Wij gaan samen verder!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Bedankt voor al jullie reacties. Mijn vriend gelooft dat er niets gebeurd is en dat ik dat ook niet wil, omdat ik van hem houd. Wij gaan samen verder!


Wat een geweldig nieuws om te horen! Veel geluk samen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Schitterend nieuws!! Geweldig!! 
veel geluk samen en maak er een magnifieke toekomst van!!
 :Wink:  Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

Blij te horen dat alles weer goed is gekomen :Wink: 

Wens je nog heel veel geluk toe!

Do

----------


## ikke64

Helemaal goed Okio,

Maar hou in gedachte dat het vertrouwen even een deuk heeft gehad en dat zal moeten slijten. Geniet van elkaar.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

Nou, we zijn inmiddels 2,5 week verder. Ik heb niet gemaild; niets meer van mij laten horen. Af en toe kostte dat moeite, maar eigenlijk is het ook wel weer duidelijk wat en wie echt belangrijk is. Diegene heeft niets meer van zich laten horen en wat moet je daar nou mee? Het is vreemd dat je verstand het zo zeker weet, maar je gevoel bij vlagen toch wat anders zegt. Misschien ook wel het verschil tussen lust en liefde.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Ik kan begrijpen dat omdat je al zolang samen bent met je vriend je wel eens fantaseert over hoe het met een ander zou zijn en dat die collega in dat plaatje paste, ik denk dat het idd lust is en een soort spanning naar het onbekende, het andere...
Zoals Agnes zegt lijkt het gras altijd groener aan de overkant, maar als je eenmaal aan de overkant bent dan blijkt het vaak toch anders te zijn dan je verwacht had...
Als je van je vriend houdt en samen met hem oud wil worden hoop ik dat je sterkt genoeg bent om niet toe te geven aan die lustgevoelens omwille van jezelf en je vriend! Misschien dat je je eigen relatie wat spannender kan maken zodat je die lustgevoelens niet meer hebt?! 
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Oki...ik snap je punt wel hoor.
Je kunt er soms niets aan doen dat je gevoelens voor een ander krijgt.
Mijn ex man kreeg dat ook voor een collega terwijl we een goed huwelijk hadden en hij ging met haar verder.
Ik ben er kapot aan gegaan.....maar het gebeurt nu eenmaal wel bij sommige mensen.
Til er niet te zwaar aan zou ik zeggen....het is menselijk , maar houd je verstand erbij.
Het is niet gek, jij bent niet slecht...ik zou bijna durven beweren dat een ieder dit minstens een maal in zijn/haar leven mee maakt.
Ook al houd je nog zo zielsveel van je partner...soms komt er toch de sleur en ben je , of je nu wilt of niet, gevoelig voor aandacht van een ander.
We behoren volgens de normen monogaam te leven, en dat kan je dus soms in een lastige situatie brengen.
En idd wat men hiet ook zegt, het gras is bij de buren altijd groener, maar soms ook sappiger.
Jij probeert je gevoelnu te verdringen, en dat lukt niet.
Sta het gevoel gewoon toe, maar doe er verder niets mee.
Hoe langer je het geforceerd probeert te verdringen, hoe langer je ook met dit gevoel blijft zitten.
Een beetje raar advies nu van mij misschien, maar ga dagelijks een keer voor de spiegel staan en praat hardop tegen jezelf, wat je voelt (en dan geen onderdrukking erin leggen) en wat je met dat gevoel moet/wilt doen.
Zo gooi je het eruit en kan je het sneller afsluiten want dan kan het rugzakje wat geleegt worden.
En meid....echt hoor, niets is menselijker dan een keer gevoelens voor een ander te voelen, dat kan je niet tegen houden en schaam je daar dus ook niet voor.
Als je huidige relatie echt zo goed is, komt alles op zijn pootjes terecht.
zoniet...dan heeft er toch wat aan je realtie geschort.
Alles in het leven is een les, dus voor jou ook deze ervaring!

Sterkte en liefs, Diane

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Wat Luuss, en Diane, hierboven allemaal al aanhalen,het kan je overkomen dat je gevoelens hebt voor een andere,maar het is het geen je daar mee doet.
En als je gelukkig bent ik deze huidige relatie zal het vroeg of laat wel goed komen.Je hebt er nu al een redelijke lange relatie op zitten,dan is dat normaal zeker dat er is een sleur in je leven kan komen.Maar het is niet altijd beter op een ander"denk daar ook aan".Ik heb dat ook meegemaakt,mijn ex-man is er destijds ook vandoor gegaan met mijn beste vriendin,waar ik ook heel veel verdriet en pijn heb van gekent.Daarna had hij heel veel spijt en vroeg hij of hij mocht terug komen,maar de deur was dicht voor hem.Ook al was het niet gemakkelijk voor mij.Probeer desnoods met iemand te gaan praten over u probleem,als het enkel lust is komt het wel goed,maar als ge voelt dat ge niet meer gelukkig bent in u relatie tja dat is iets anders dan moet je er iets aan doen.Ach het zal allemaal wel in orde komen,als je u partner graag ziet en de liefde is er nog komt het allemaal wel goed.

Succes

----------


## Oki07

Dank jullie! Er is nog véél liefde voor mijn vriend. Dat is het echt niet. Het is meer nieuwschierigheid en ik wil daar niets mee doen. Ik zou graag willen dat ik deze gevoelens niet had, want ik weet heel goed dat ik iets heel dierbaars heb. Als ik met mijn vriend ben en we leuke dingen doen, denk ik niet eens aan die ander. Ik zie en spreek die ander niet en ga er vanuit dat deze (lust)gevoelens verdwijnen. Als het aan mij ligt, liever vandaag dan morgen. Het geeft onrust.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Okio,

Ook ik proef iets van teleurstelling over het uit blijven van de reactie. Hij heeft duidelijk gekozen voor zijn huidige relatie.
Let it be! Hoe moeilijk het, misschien ook is.

Sterkte Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Okio en de andere,
Het lijkt me niet verstandig om dit topic te sluiten. Als ik de reacties hoor zijn Okio's gevoelens eerder regel dan uitzondering. Het lijkt me dus verstandig dat we, voor de toekomst, de nodige iedeën op het www zetten. En deze komen alleen als er over gesproken wordt.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Helemaal met je eens Ikke!

----------


## Agnes574

Ben het ook eens met Ikke dat we dit topic beter niet sluiten....

Heb echter wél een paar posten verwijderd ... vond die een wat 'gespannen sfeer' hebben, terwijl het hier gewoon om menselijke gevoelens gaat die je zelf écht niet altijd in de hand kan houden ....

----------


## ikke64

Zijn er nog meer mensen die soortgelijke gevoelens hebben (gehad) en hoe gaan die er mee om/ zijn die er mee omgegaan?

Laat maar horen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

Voor wie het wil weten; mijn verliefdheid is over!!!! Ik begrijp mezelf niet eens meer als ik het teruglees. Ik heb het fijn met mijn vriend en dat gaan we zo houden!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Okio,

We zijn nu een aantal maanden verder en ik hoop dat jij je happy voelt in je huidige relatie....iedereen heeft zijn mening al gegeven en dat klonk opperbest en een ieder van ons heeft zijn eigen ervaringen en teleurstellingen en verdriet....òòk ik vindt dat het iedereen kan overkomen, het gaat erom "HOE" je ermee omgaat....besef goed wat je hebt en wat je nog wilt in het leven met hem, je huidige partner....omarm het leven met je partner en begrijp dat in ieder huis problemen zijn op zijn tijd....knokken moet je in dit leven en als er een goede man/vrouw klaar staat voor iemand moet je de beide ogen goed open houden en dit koesteren,want het lijkt inderdaad altijd leuker met een ander die aandacht biedt/geeft.......
ik heb ook wel eens een kus van mijn baas gehad lang geleden...hij was getrouwd...ik had een vriend.... ik dacht:....Elisa afblijven want hij is getrouwd, en in mijn hart was dat toch heilig, later is hij gescheiden en kwam hij wederom achter mij aan, maar ik had toen nog dezelfde vriend waar ik in geloofde en daar koos ik voor! de relatie van mij is later uitgegaan maar dat kwam omdat men ( zijn familie) een vrouw voor hem hadden uitgezocht ( was een arabier/marokkaan mijn toenmalige vriend) ik heb jaren een relatie met hem gehad...weg zeepbel....wordt wakker Elisa...........ik ben niet van steen en niets is mij vreemd, maar af en toe moeten we ons koppie erbij houden, want het is oh zo makkelijk om ons eens niet te beheersen, en helemaal na een lekker drankje/wijntje...
altijd de eer aan jezelf houden...we maken keuze's in ons leven en het is jammer als we een goede betrouwbare man/vrouw aan de dijk zetten....zoooooo dit was mijn mening....
Proost: op de liefde..... :Big Grin: 

Liefs Elisa

----------


## ikke64

@ Elisa,

Tja dat het nog kan in deze tijd. Dat de ouders/familie bepalen met wie je trouwt. Het is toch te gek voor woorden en mensonterend. De mens is echt het enige leven dat tot dit soort zaken in staat is.
Liefde komt in veel samenlevings vormen voor. Er zijn diersoorten aardstrouw, andere hoeren en snoeren maar raak. Bij verschillende soorten apen is sexueel contact het zelfde als sociaal contact. En dat de mens van oorsprong monogaam is zal niemand kunnen bevestigen. Maar als je een partner hebt waar je trouw aan beloofd hebt zul je deze belofte moeten houden. Ook ik heb in het verleden gedacht over ontrouw. Heb ik "geprobeerd" met een ander sex te hebben. Gelukkig is dat nooit gebeurt en ben ik haar altijd trouw gebleven, hoe moeilijk dat in het verleden wel eens geweest is. (voor trouwe lezers van medicity waarschijnlijk bekent)

Gr Ikke

----------

